# the Medical Exam



## chammer (Aug 25, 2014)

My husband (UK citz) and I (US Citz) live in the UK. We are applying for his green card via the Embassy in London. 

Our next step is to attend his medical appointment in London. Has anyone done this? He is a bit nervous generally about what to expect. Why are they doing a chest xray? Are they going to give him an MMR vaccine on the spot (he didnt get one as child). etc. 

would be great to hear from anyone who's attended their medical appointment in London and what the experience was like. 

Thanks!!!


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Chapter 4, Part B, Volume 8 - Review of Medical Examination Documentation | Policy Manual | USCIS


http://travel.state.gov/content/vis...ss/interview/prepare/medical-examination.html


----------



## chammer (Aug 25, 2014)

Thanks for sharing the link. Just looking for.personal experiences of London medical apt if anyone is willing to share.


----------



## chammer (Aug 25, 2014)

The medical was pretty terrible. 


Good luck all!


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

chammer said:


> The medical was pretty terrible.
> 
> 
> Good luck all!


What was terrible about it?


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

chammer said:


> The medical was pretty terrible.
> 
> 
> Good luck all!


Oh really? ....... and you don't wish to tell us all the gory details?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Crawford said:


> Oh really? ....... and you don't wish to tell us all the gory details?


Everyone walks into it with some fears and expectations. Did you have to go through it?


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

twostep said:


> Everyone walks into it with some fears and expectations. Did you have to go through it?


Yes, of course; some years ago when I obtained my L1. Apart from the waiting around, going from one room to another, there was nothing to it.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Crawford said:


> Yes, of course; some years ago when I obtained my L1. Apart from the waiting around, going from one room to another, there was nothing to it.


Good for you that your personal experience was "nothing to it".


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

twostep said:


> Good for you that your personal experience was "nothing to it".


Oh please.... give me a break. 

The OP stated that his medical exam was pretty terrible and wishing all that have to go through it good luck. Full stop - no explanation. Rather an unnerving statement for those, with a nervous disposition, who are still awaiting their exams.

So I responded rather tongue in cheek.

..... and for those waiting their medical exam I still re-iterate there is nothing to fear.


----------



## Bangle (Apr 8, 2011)

If Chammer could elaborate, it'd be helpful for those who are waiting to go through with it -- my husband will need to soon (provided our application is accepted of course!), so I looked in this thread hoping to find out what to expect, same as why the OP originally created it. 

No one should feel obliged to share private matters of course. Just a bit unnerving to read Chammer's husband had a bad experience ;s


----------

